# Dirtiest interior ever?, not for the faint hearted



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

It took me 22 hrs to strip and clean the interior of this BMW 1 series, possibly the dirtiest interior ever? But the before and afters are so worth the effort! :doublesho

AS Biobrisk 5:1 pre-spray, then Brisk Extra 20:1 via extraction, left to dry to see if stains re-appear, then BH Surfex HD 10:1 followed by Brisk extra 80:1 by extraction to remove traces of Surfex HD.

Interior plastics cleaned with Brisk extra 10:1 which didnt really cut it so surfex HD 10:1 it was, then wiped over with plain water damp MF to remove traces of Surfex HD.

Interior and venitillation system fogged with a dedicated AC aerosol sanitiser.

Drivers and passenger seat before:



Passenger seat after:



Tool storage and battery tray before:





And after:



Centre console before:



and after:



front door card before:



and after:



Drivers footwell before:



and after:



It gets better... underneath the rear seat squab.



and after:



And finally the pièce de résistance, the rear seat squab, it could definately be described as crusty! 



and after 



Thanks for viewing, what do you think?, the dirtiest interior ever? or have you seen worse? I would love to know.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There is an old Merc that had been smoked in for 20 years on here somewhere, that's the only one I've seen that would be worse than this. You've done a stellar job in getting it clean, how on earth did it get that bad in the first place?!


----------



## sydscupper (Mar 12, 2014)

Seen some pretty rough builders vans, and that is right up there with them!

Great turnaround by the way, quite obvious where all the hours went; just can't understand how it was allowed to get like that in the first place?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Well you've done a fantastic job there 😀. 

I can't even imagine sitting in an interior that bad?!? 

I'm sure I've seen a pretty rough cream coloured interior on the DW Instagram. 


Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

How did it get like this? Man's best friend ofcourse... or detaillers worst enemy.

YUK! that 20 years of tobacco merc sounds worse for sure, I think I would have to turn that job down. I can stomach pretty much anything but can't do stale *** smoke.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

You cannot imagine people wanting to drive a car in that state, their clothes must be filthy after every journey.

Say one thing for BMWs their interiors bounce back after a lot of abuse.

Nice job, I would have wanted danger money.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

A cracking job but the customer/owner must be an absolute scutter.

Imagine what state their house is in if the car is like this.

I've seen cleaner tramps!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I hope that your salary from that was good... I would say NO to them


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I rented some storage space for my classics from a farmer. 

When he gave me a lift to the station in his pick up, the interior looked like that. I'd have been cleaner rolling in the mud outside afterwards. He changes and showers in an outhouse before going in to his house but the dogs don't!

Fortunately the dry storage was pristine

Peter


----------



## LanCat (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd have used petrol and matches.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Amazing job! Think I'll take note of the products you used there if I need to spruce up my interior


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Where do you even start. Worthwhile once you see that you're making progress.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, another well cared for BMW. Well done on tidying it up mate.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

My bosses van has a KFC chicken bone in the footwell along with plenty of other filth. Unfortunately for me the van is going to me mine soon


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

So how much did you make from doing the job... in lose change?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

That looks like my daughters car, and it's a daily driver

Nice turnaround!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

funkydunk said:


> My bosses van has a KFC chicken bone in the footwell along with plenty of other filth. Unfortunately for me the van is going to me mine soon


I found a purple sandwich in my daughters car; it had gone past the green stage...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fantastic turnaround fella,:thumb: good job I wasn't eating my dinner when viewing those images, was there anything living in there? :lol:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Excellent job, well done. I did have a car from a farmer once and found (of all things) a dead rat underneath the back seat :doublesho How it got there was a mystery but it still wasn't as bad as yours. Top marks :thumb:


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow, you have much more patience than I would! Fantastic turnaround. Why would anyone pay good money, only to do that to it. You deserve a medal. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Fair play, takes some patience to see a job like that through :thumb:

But FFS how the hell can anyone even get a car into that state? It's beyond my understanding....


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Someone show be *** Merc! My 650 still smells


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Incredible results there bud. Absolutely fantastic. How they managed to let the car get into that state🚗I'll never know. 

It looks like a different car now. Well done. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh dear! That car didn't need a detail, it needed Jesus! Haha

But in all fairness, well done! That is some turn around :thumb:


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats pretty shocking, it looks like it spent some time at the bottom of a muddy river! 

Cracking result there mate


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

should_do_more said:


> Someone show be *** Merc! My 650 still smells


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=23463

this one?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

You are a brave Man to tackle that filth....great job


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hats off to you a sterling job done there.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for all of your praise and comments, it had been sat up in the yard for nearly 6 months.

The customer was an absolute gem and a real pleasure to work for, she was very appolagetic at the state of the interior and very grateful that I managed to recover it.

The car had pretty much been used as a truck in terms of dog transport to the woods and back, just rather neglected.



Forsh said:


> So how much did you make from doing the job... in lose change?


Ah brings me back to my days as an apprentice trimmer, I used to get about 10% bonus from loose change trapped inside people car interiors  but this time it was all collected and returned to the customer, I imagine it was around the £15-£20 mark


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Forsh said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=23463
> 
> this one?


That's the one I was thinking of - not quite 20 years but bad enough!


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

That merc is sickening! I would turn it down or would have added Trinitrotoluene and appropriate detonator to my detailling kit for sure.

You can only imagine the colour of the eyebrows on the old chap who owns/owned that minging merc...


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Amazing job there, fella. Respect.

Any hints on the products used, or just muscle power?


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

andyfish said:


> Amazing job there, fella. Respect.
> 
> Any hints on the products used, or just muscle power?


All products used are in the intro to the thread...

I used a Vax 6131 (old skool) wet vac to do the extraction work but alot of elbow grease was still required.

I'm glad I can take a break back to my day job and apply deep heat! 

My next detailing job lined up is a full correction on a Transit! :buffer:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Was the interior used as a farm!? Great turn around 👍

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Detailing a transit!.... your mad what's next after that a bus or lorry.....


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great turn around. Who lets there car get in that state.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job fella looks like you put different seats in well done


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

bazz said:


> wow great job fella looks like you put different seats in well done


In hindsight I wish I had, it would have been easier and a lot quicker!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I looks like you went to a junk yard to clean interiors 

very good job !! BTW


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

ctownshend said:


> How did it get like this? Man's best friend ofcourse... or detaillers worst enemy.
> 
> YUK! that 20 years of tobacco merc sounds worse for sure, I think I would have to turn that job down. I can stomach pretty much anything but can't do stale *** smoke.


Wow, i didn't know man's best friend had become a flock of sheep judging by that interior.

Great work my man, i bet you had a few cold ones after that not to mention a few showers!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Vossman said:


> I did have a car from a farmer once and found (of all things) a dead rat underneath the back seat


I did an Astra for a mates g/f years ago and there was maggots under the back seat.!!

This BMW has come up an absolute treat, top work that man....how many times did you have to empty the wetvac and what was the water colour?? :doublesho


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Great job. What a turn around. Thought my wifes civic was bad enough when i cleaned it after a weekend at Goodwood. It was full of dry grass and dry mud prints but that was a cake walk compared to the job you had on your hands. 

Well done and good luck with the transit. Hope its an easier job.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife has the same car
Is the rear bench easy to remove? Any bolts or just lift out?
I'm sure 10yrs of crud is under there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AF585 (Jul 8, 2016)

*BMW rear Bench*

Hi,

BMW rear seat base is easy to remove. Grip under front edge about 1/3rd the way along and lift. Repeat at the other side. Whole thing then pivots up and lifts out. Hardest part is getting the seat belt clips back through when you replace it.

Cheers.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

tosh said:


> My wife has the same car
> Is the rear bench easy to remove? Any bolts or just lift out?
> I'm sure 10yrs of crud is under there...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep the seat base has locators at the front edge, give it a good yank at the middle of each squab section. A tip for getting the seatbelt latches back through the holes.

Feed the belt through the seat engage with the latch and use the seat belt to pull it through. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow. Ive done some bad interiors but that's something else. Great work 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Sorry Noobie question, why do I only see the message Update Your Account to allow 3rd party subscription?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/4/15919224/photobucket-broken-images-amazon-ebay-etsy-paid-update


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks Forsh, it's a pity I cannot see them.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

lijongtao said:


> Thanks Forsh, it's a pity I cannot see them.


If you can view using Google Chrome then there is a plug-in available to allow photobucket images to be viewed as normal


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

ahh thank you


----------



## chrisZE2 (Jan 13, 2016)

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg


----------

